# Snow equipment with contract leads MA



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

Getting out of the business and looking to sell my equipment. There is good potential to take on my client list as well.

Equipment list
2006 Dodge 2500 Cummins, fisher extreme v, 3yo fisher poly caster 1.8yd

2001 f550 diesel dump, stainless extreme v, 2 yard stainless torwell sander

2007 s300 bobcat 5000 hours, 2 speed with pusher

2004 s350 bobcat 5500 hours, 2 speed with pusher

Also includes 5 Ariens two stage snow blowers and 25 tons of bulk salt

contracts:
6 building apt complex $63k seasonal
63 home condo complex $66
120 home (easy plow) condo complex, $6k per storm

price: looking for $65,000


----------

